

Ask HN: What do you use to create mockups? - seyz

Right, there're dozens and dozens software to create mockups. Honestly, do you use one of them? Do you really pay for this? Or do you still use the powerful pen and paper?<p>I wonder if a free, powerful, productive tool to make mockups exist. What's your opinion?
======
ben1988
Yes it does and it's called <https://moqups.com/>

------
noobs
Pencil is a free, open source and good prototyping tool.
<http://pencil.evolus.vn/> It works perfectly on Linux, Mac, and Windows. It
allows you to prototype web apps, iphone apps, and Android apps.

------
jtoeman
balsamiq, worth the $79 HANDS DOWN. www.balsamiq.com

